# Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen​*
Weil die spendensammelnde Naturschutzindustrie in Baden-Württemberg ja eh schon die Politik bis in die Ministerien subversiv untewandert hat (z. B. Ex-BW-NABU-Chef Baumann Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium), um Schwaben und Badenser aus der Natur auszusperren und immer mehr zu verbieten, Hauptsache ihren Vögeln geht gut, müssen sie jetzt doch glatt zur Jagd auf Waller aufrufen .

Und zwar geht es um die Wernauer Baggerseen.

Weil die Waller angeblich, laut der NABU-Spendensammler und Menschenaussperrer  "manche Arten von Wasservögeln gefährden würden", wäre der Schutzzweck des Naturschutzgebietes gefährdet...

Daher solle man nun die Waller jagen, so der NABU - Experte...

http://www.esslinger-zeitung.de/reg...servoegel-in-wernauer-seen-_arid,2081896.html

------------------------------------------------------------------​
Wer als Angler diesen durchgeknallten Schützern tatsächlich hilft, wegen ein paar ihrer alle Gewässer zuscheixxenden und düngenden Vögel Waller zu fangen, dem soll die Hand abfaulen, mit der er die Rute hält.

Kann högschdens passieren, dass evtl. der als Fischereiverband getarnte Naturschutzverband Landesfischereiverbandverband B-W mit den da organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern wieder gegen anständige Angler zusammen was mit ihren Schützerkumpels vom NABU machen und denen auch noch helfen..

Vielleicht findet sich dann jemand danach, der mal nen Eimer kleiner Welse da wieder reinhaut... 

Wenn ich so einne Dreck wie diesen NABU-Wünschen lese, kriege ich schon wieder Blutdruck

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Haha:q:q:q der war gut....

Ich würde mal sagen, wir knallen mal lieber ein paar Vögel ab zum Schutz der Fische:m


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

kann den artikel als nichtabonnent "leider" nicht lesen.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Beim NABU arbeiten nur Schreibtischtäter, die eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wie es in unserer Natur tatsächlich aussieht.


Den Storch schützen, damit er den einheimischen Raubvöglen das Ferresen wegfrisst und der Mäuserbusard auf dem Feld nach Würmern suchen muss.

Und natürlich den Komoran schützen !!!

Grob geschätzt verletzt ein Komoran im Jahr mehr Fische die an den Folgen der Verletzungen verenden, wie alle Welse zusammen, Vögel fressen..

Hauptsache irgend nen Mist ausdenken der werde Hand noch Fuß hat !


Viele Grüße


----------



## wusel345 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Als nächstes sind dann die Hechte dran. Sind die Weg lassen sich die Bummsköppe was neues einfallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Angler diesen durchgeknallten Schützern tatsächlich hilft, wegen ein paar ihrer alle Gewässer zuscheixxenden und düngenden Vögel Waller zu fangen, dem soll die Hand abfaulen, mit der er die Rute hält.


Wieso siehste das denn so negativ?
Ich kann für Angler an große Waller rausfangen (die Vogelfresser mit optimaler Mast  |supergri ) jetzt erstmal nichts negatives sehen, egal wer da noch Interessen hat ...
Die kleinen, die noch keine Vögel fressen konnten, setzt man natürlich zurück, bis sie auch gutes Futter intus haben ...


----------



## Ukel (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Die NABU- Leute können doch mal selber was tun, wie wärs mit Umerziehung der Welse zu Veganern?


----------



## Lorenz (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer als Angler diesen durchgeknallten Schützern tatsächlich hilft, wegen ein paar ihrer alle Gewässer zuscheixxenden und düngenden Vögel Waller zu fangen, dem soll die Hand abfaulen, mit der er die Rute hält.



Vermutlich schreiben oder sagen Vogelfreunde unter sich etwas ähnliches, wenn es um Fischschutz geht.

Der Gedanke durch Eingriffe in den Bestand einer Art einer anderen zu helfen, ist garnicht so abwegig. Das fordern ja auch einige Angler, Berufsfischer und Fischwirte, wenn es um z.B. den Kormoran geht. Statt einer reinen Blockadehaltung könnte man durchaus mal darüber nachdenken, ob sowas Sinn machen und wie die Umsetzung oder eine Kooperation aussehen könnte. Die Fische könnte man umsetzen und die andere Seite könnte die Ausgaben für das Abfischen und eine Kompensation zahlen.


----------



## hans albers (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*



> Wer als Angler diesen durchgeknallten Schützern tatsächlich hilft, wegen  ein paar ihrer alle Gewässer zuscheixxenden und düngenden Vögel Waller zu fangen, dem soll die Hand abfaulen, mit der er die Rute hält.




gähn....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> oder eine Kooperation aussehen könnte.


Sobald sich Tschimpke und der NABU dafür öffentlich entschuldigt haben (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) und klar gestellt haben, dass anglerische Nutzung nicht gegen Naturschutz verstösst, sondern nach §1 (2) Bundesnaturschutzgesetz sogar gefördert gehört, kann man über vieles nachdenken.
Bis dahin bleibt der NABU anglerfeindlich und NABU-Unterstützer Anglerfeinde..

Und wenn der NABU seine Gewässer nicht in Ordnung halten kann, soll er sie gefälligst an Angler oder Angelvereine abgeben.


----------



## KptIglo (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Gilt das dann noch als Hegefischen, wenn eine Art komplett ausgerottet werden soll? |kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*

Tja, der Schutz der Gefiederten dürfte nach den Definitionen der Tierschützer keine Rechtfertigung der Angelei darstellen, denn das darf doch nur zur Verwertung erfolgen! 

Und dann kommt auch noch Petra und zeigt die Angler an!

:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler sollen für NABU zum Vogelschutz Welse fangen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Statt einer reinen Blockadehaltung könnte man durchaus mal darüber nachdenken, ob sowas Sinn machen und wie die Umsetzung oder eine Kooperation aussehen könnte. Die Fische könnte man umsetzen und die andere Seite könnte die Ausgaben für das Abfischen und eine Kompensation zahlen.



Im Prinzip würde ich dir ja gerne recht geben..Kooperation vor Konfrontation

Nur hat sich zu oft gezeigt,das es hinterher gerne nach dem "der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan.." Prinzip abläuft und man Früchte erntet,welche andere mühsam gesät haben.

Desweiteren stehen solche Dinge:

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html

https://mobile.facebook.com/NabuSuendenregister/?locale2=de_DE&_rdr&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/

http://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/wi...r-beklagen--wegezoll-fuer-windraeder--6793728

auch nicht gerade für ein vertrauensvolles miteinander.

Eher für knallhart berechnendes und ab und an auch dubios grenzwertiges durchsetzen der Nabu Interessen..

Das vielen angesichts solcher Vorschläge da der Hut hochgeht,ist mehr als verständlich.

Aber auch mal objektiv die Gegenseite betrachtet..wer wäre zum "sich naiv über den Tisch ziehen lassen" besser geeignet als dt. Angel.. ähm Naturschutzverbände mit angegliederter Angelsparte?

Zu oft hat man da das vorgallopierende Zugpferd in div.Schutzrennen gemiemt, um letztendlich doch nur als Esel auf den letzten Rang dazustehen.

Solche Aktionen machen nur Sinn,wenn sich beide(!) Seiten anschl.in einer win/win Situation wiederfinden.

Ja,gibts auf lokaler Ebene vereinzelt.Das sind dann aber aufgeschlossene Nabu Realos mit Blick fürs ganze.

Ist das in diesem Fall gegeben?


----------

